# Chicken wings



## callmaker60 (May 24, 2015)

Is there a great chicken wing? Bars make them, restaraunts make them, I make them, but everyone says there's are the best.  To my knowledge you can either deep fry or bake the wing, then put on your sauce of choice. Do you have the best recipe?


----------



## Selkie (May 24, 2015)

Simplicity is best. Deep fried naked until lightly crunchy (No flour nor batter), and then tossed with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce mixed with Sweet Sirachi, and served with a bowl of Ranch Dressing on the side.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2015)

I love chicken wings.  My favorite way is to grill them, after they've marinated for a bit in a mixture of olive oil, garlic, a little ginger, and fresh lemon juice.  They're also good roasted that way, at 400 for about 45 minutes or so, turning once.  I usually cut the wing tips off. 

Powerplant has a collection of chicken wings on his youtube channel.  I'm going to try the double fried next time I make them.  I've made several of his recipes, and everything has been delicious. 

If you enter chicken wings in the google search above, more from our members here come up.   

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=james+strange%2C+chicken+wings


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2015)

I find it easiest to grill them.  I just trim off the tip and grill the whole wing then took with Frank,s and butter for buffalo wings.  I know they are traditionally deep fried but grilling is easier cleanup.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 24, 2015)

I bake mine in the oven and then toss them in a mixture similar to the one Andy outlined above, if I want heat I add a generous shake or two of cayenne.

Some of the best wings I have ever had came from little Chinese restaurants, sort of a sticky sweet and savory barbeque.

Wings are sort of like pizza even the bad ones are good!


----------



## roadfix (May 24, 2015)

I like to grill mine too, using a combination and direct and indirect heat.


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2015)

Our old friend Pac taught this wing novice how to grill *great wings* several years ago. Darn, I miss him.

What ever sauce I choose the method is the same...
I set a disposable foil pan on the grill INDIRECT with the sauce and the wings  in it. They marinate as they cook and bubble away. Then I pull them out  and place them on the grate to caramelize. They turn out perfect every time.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 24, 2015)

I have the original Anchor Bar recipe, spirited away by a high school classmate that worked his way through the University of Buffalo under the tutelage of Frank & Teresa.


----------



## Caslon (May 24, 2015)

callmaker60 said:


> Is there a great chicken wing? Bars make them, restaraunts make them, I make them, but everyone says there's are the best.  To my knowledge you can either deep fry or bake the wing, then put on your sauce of choice. Do you have the best recipe?



No need to look further my friends, step right up, step right up to oven baked BBQ chicken wings using 5 cents of foil.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/bacon-in-the-oven-updated-93013-2.html


----------



## medtran49 (May 25, 2015)

We love the Pier 66 wings from a place in Key West.  Orange marmalade, soy sauce, garlic marinade, baked in oven, then sprinkled with toasted coconut and green onions.  Recipe can be found at  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/pier-66-wings-82643.html .

A year or so ago, we tried a local chain's pizza that was supposed to be really great.  It was decent, but too many toppings and not broken down (I know but there does come a point and who wants whole jalapenos on their pizza, seeds, stem and all) that it didn't taste done and was hard to eat.  We tried it twice and had same issues so not just a one-off.  The wings, however, were great.  They use coal-fired ovens to cook the pizza and the wings.  One of the local papers printed the recipe.  Pizza place excels at wings - tribunedigital-sunsentinel .  We cook them on the grill with hardwood charcoal.  We also don't marinate anywhere near as long as 24 hours, maybe 6 if we remember to do early in the day, 4 otherwise, and they taste just as good.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 25, 2015)

Deep fry just like fried chicken.
Then toss with homemade wing sauce. (butter, Franks hot sauce and honey)
Blue cheese dressing for me and ranch for my wife.


----------



## RPCookin (May 26, 2015)

I posted this a few years ago, guess it's worth dredging up for this thread:

Coconut Lime Wings

The recipe calls for them to be baked, but they work well on the grill too.  More pepper than the recipe specifies is good if you like them spicier.  I've found that I add quite a bit more now than when I first posted that.  Replacing some or all of the kosher salt with habenero or ghost pepper salt is a good way to pep them up.  I was really going for the coconut lime flavors, and I didn't want too much pepper flavor taking over, but some added heat can't hurt.

They've always been a hit every time I've made them for any gathering.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 26, 2015)

Marinade:
1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce
1 tbs. good soy sauce 

15 to 20 chicken wings

Mix the marinade ingredients together.  Pour into a 1 gallon freezer bag & add the chicken pieces.  Move everything around inside the bag until the chicken is well coated with the mainade.  Press the air from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for two hours.  Make your side dishes during this marinating time.

Fire up the grill with a solid bed of charcoal and let it go until the coals are glowing.  Place the chicken on the grill, leaving space between the pieces.  Cover and close all vents half way.  Cook for 7 minutes.  Remove the lid and turn over.  Cover and cook for 7 additional minutes.  Remove one wing and tear it apart to insure it's cooked through.  Place wings on a platter and enjoy with whatever you enjoy your wings with.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (May 26, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> I posted this a few years ago, guess it's worth dredging up for this thread:
> 
> Coconut Lime Wings
> 
> ...


 
That sounds good, RP.  I've made honey lime chicken wings before and I love them - this sounds like a kicked up version.  Never thought of adding a coconut component before - I'll have to try this.  I'd have to go easy on the hot peppers, though.   Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## FrankZ (May 28, 2015)

Roasted* in the oven and then coated in Frank's... not mine, that other guy.






*Not baked, that is for cakes....


----------



## Selkie (May 28, 2015)

The original Anchor Bar Buffalo Hot Wings recipe calls for *deep frying* plain chicken wings for 8 minutes. A 350* oven is used to keep small batches of the wings hot until served.
The sauce is melted butter, hot sauce, garlic powder, salt and pepper.
They are served with either blue cheese dressing or ranch.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 28, 2015)

Selkie said:


> The original Anchor Bar Buffalo Hot Wings recipe calls for *deep frying* plain chicken wings for 8 minutes. A 350* oven is used to keep small batches of the wings hot until served.
> The sauce is melted butter, hot sauce, garlic powder, salt and pepper.
> They are served with either blue cheese dressing or ranch.



Close, but no cigar. The sauce recipe is:

•	¼ lb butter
•	1 cup Frank's Original Hot Sauce 
•	2 Tbs white vinegar
•	2 Tbs granulated sugar
•	1 tsp cayenne pepper
•	1 tsp chili powder
•	1 tsp garlic powder
•	1 tsp onion salt

The dressing recipe is:

•	1 cup mayonnaise 
•	1 cup sour cream 
•	juice of one lemon 
•	2 cloves of garlic, pressed
•	5oz cup Treasure Cave all natural bleu cheese crumbles

No one had ever heard of ranch dressing when the Anchor Bar started serving chicken wings. They were originally served with bleu cheese dip and celery sticks, no carrot sticks, and the bleu cheese dip was strictly for dipping the celery sticks, *NEVER *the wings themselves. Dipping Buffalo wings in bleu cheese dip is just all kinds of wrong!


----------



## RPCookin (May 28, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Close, but no cigar. The sauce recipe is:
> 
> •	¼ lb butter
> •	1 cup Frank's Original Hot Sauce
> ...



Finally, someone who understands Buffalo wings.  This is gospel!  

Don't get me wrong, I love wings in just about any fashion (it's the best part of the chicken, in my humble opinion), but the above is truly the original.


----------



## LPBeier (May 29, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> Roasted* in the oven and then coated in Frank's... not mine, that other guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, Frank, you DO know how a cake is made - and hear you have been blackmailing me into making them for you all this time


----------



## FrankZ (May 29, 2015)

LPBeier said:


> So, Frank, you DO know how a cake is made - and hear you have been blackmailing me into making them for you all this time




I roast stuff.... can't bake stuff


----------



## Rocklobster (May 29, 2015)

Lately I have been frying the wings and then tossing them in a bowl with 1 good tablespoon of Grace's Jerk Seasoning and 1/4 cup melted butter...


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2015)

Rocklobster said:


> Lately I have been frying the wings and then tossing them in a bowl with 1 good tablespoon of Grace's Jerk Seasoning and 1/4 cup melted butter...


I'm going to look for that. I like Grace's sauces.


----------



## RPCookin (May 29, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I'm going to look for that. I like Grace's sauces.



THIS is what I use when I want jerk.  I can use it as a rub, or mix it with oil to make a paste or make it a little thinner yet to brush on like a basting sauce.  This blend is relatively mild.  They also have an extra hot blend, but I buy the regular and then add more heat myself if I need it.  I use this a lot - I have about a pound of it in my pantry right now. 

It makes good wings just with a  generous coating of the spice blend, then dredged in flour and fried crisp.  Very tasty.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 30, 2015)

The reason I make smouldering chicken is first, I like to create my own recipes, second, everyone at the house who ate it said it was wonderful, third, I don't care for Frank's hot sauce.  I taste too much vinegar in it.

I can understand why others want to create their own hot wing, or hot chicken recipes.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (May 30, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I'm going to look for that. I like Grace's sauces.


I love the stuff. It has as much heat as required...it can get a bit too hot if over used. On a side note, I love using a quarter teaspoon stirred into a bowl of chicken noodle or vegetable soup....


----------



## msmofet (May 30, 2015)

For a different take on wings
 
*Ms. Mofet's "Asian Style" Chicken Wings*


----------



## CarolPa (May 31, 2015)

Here I am, 69 years and 4 months old, and I had my first wings a week ago!   We went to a restaurant we go to often and I wasn't very hungry.  They had wings as an appetizer so I ordered them as my meal and loved them.  So much, than I ordered them again this weekend.  I have never tried them before because DH makes fun of them, calling them chicken armpits.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, ham is a pig's arse and it is great!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 1, 2015)

I think you need to tune him out and eat what you want!


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Finally, someone who understands Buffalo wings.  This is gospel!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love wings in just about any fashion *(it's the best part of the chicken, *in my humble opinion), but the above is truly the original.



I am with you on that. I will often buy a very large bag of them, cut off the tips, give them a good washing and throw them in the oven on a cookie sheet to bake. Then get comfy sitting and watching the TV and munching away on the chicken wings. No seasonings. Just plain. Grant you, there is not much meat, but what there is, is always very moist and juicy. By the time I get down to the last one, I am full.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 2, 2015)

Addie said:


> I am with you on that. I will often buy a very large bag of them, cut off the tips, give them a good washing and throw them in the oven on a cookie sheet to bake. Then get comfy sitting and watching the TV and munching away on the chicken wings. No seasonings. Just plain. Grant you, there is not much meat, but what there is, is always very moist and juicy. By the time I get down to the last one, I am full.



I hope you save those tips for stock!  Good flavor and high in gelatin content.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 2, 2015)

I often leave the tips on.   They're nice and crunchy, very tasty.


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> I hope you save those tips for stock!  Good flavor and high in gelatin content.



Of course I do. In fact at the end of the month just before my big monthly shopping, I have more stock pieces in the freezer than food to cook and eat.


----------

